# LGD Rescue



## cbobgo (Aug 13, 2013)

If anyone is looking for an LGD to rescue, there is an ad on craigslist with a shelter that has 4 Maremmas in need of homes.  These are not my dogs, I'm just passing on the info.


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/3999457321.html

- bob


----------

